# With time running out...



## Dawg Pound (Apr 4, 2013)

Time is running out, how does everyone feel? I haven't seen a lot of questions or concerns about the test. Am I the only one stressing completely out about this thing?


----------



## dana (Apr 5, 2013)

You are not alone Dawg.

I feel that I need two more weeks to prepare, but the test is right there, I just want to finish this nightmare!

Good luck!


----------



## sycamore PE (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm so tired of studying that I'm more excited about the test being over than I am worried about how I'll do. At this point, the work is mostly done and we've just got to focus on being in a good mental state on Friday. Good luck!


----------



## tim1981 (Apr 6, 2013)

I feel like I just started studying and have no idea how hard to expect this thing to be.

I'm an HVAC consulting engineer, and a graduate student in Mechanical Engineering (thermal / fluid studies). My Bacholer's degree is in Math (2006) and I've been going to school for engineering part time for the past 3 years. To me, this stuff is not old news that I'm trying to remember, it feels like stuff I do every day, either in school or at work.

All that I've done so far is skim through the MERM and answer some sample problems from the MERM sample problem book. I spent most of the day today solving problems, and I have all of next week off to continue studying. My familiarity with the sample problems varies greatly from one section to the next. I'm good with HVAC, fluids, and heat transfer, but power cycles are a bit harder for me. Then there are a lot of sections on things like chemistry and statics where I don't know a lot, but I'm not sure how much of that stuff will be on the test.

I'm trying to figure out now what my strategy should be for studying the rest of the week, so I'm taking the Lindberg sample test "dress rehearsal" style tomorrow. From there, I can focus on what I got wrong, and I'll have a better idea what to expect of the actual exam, hopefully...

Question #1: What would you consider a "good score" on the sample test?

Question #2: Those who have taken both, do you think that the sample test accurately represent the topics on the actual exam?

Question #3: Should I just stop studying now, screw around the rest of the week, and see if I can pass it without studying, just for fun?

Thanks in advance and good luck to yous!


----------



## tmacier (Apr 8, 2013)

You need to be able to solve those problems quickly, which means not only understanding how to solve it, but know were the information can be quickly found.

At this point I would work as many problems as you can until wednesday, then take thursday off.

Tim


----------



## ikesdsu (Apr 8, 2013)

I agree, I would at least take thursday off but maybe even take Wednesday off from studying. It helps clear your head. I would also agree to do as many problems as you can. You don't have to do the actual math to solve it, just know, "ok I use this formula, and it is here in the book."


----------



## lee3946 (Apr 8, 2013)

I feel pretty decent but know I have some areas of concern (mostly machine design &amp; specific fluids cases. Have taken the 2008/2001 practice exam and scored around 70% raw score. I plan to just review the practice exams more over the next 2 days (in particular ones that I missed before when I took them) and call it good.

Don't plan to study Wednesday or Thursday at all and have everything packed in the truck ready to go. Plan to have my exam notice sitting on the top of the bag of materials. I think I have done the best I could possibly have preparing during the whole process. I know lindeberg recommend 300 hours but by Tuesday night I will sitting at 250 exactly between January 7th and now. I would have spent more time on machine design in the lindeberg book if I had more time and that is it.


----------



## ongreystreet (Apr 8, 2013)

I took T&amp;F in fall and passed first time, didn't review any machine design at all. I did about the same 70% on two practice tests. I also didn't study the day before, just took a day off got all my materials straight, Maryland wouldn't said they wouldn't let things be bagged, but a lot of people did anyway, wasn't an issue.


----------



## tim1981 (Apr 8, 2013)

How did you all do with the Lindeburg test? I scored about 50% on it yesterday. I read elsewhere that it is harder than the NCEES practice exam, which I haven't taken yet and won't be able to. I have a borrowed copy, but the owner wrote the answers in it. I'm going to review it tomorrow, but I'll miss the chance to take it in 8 hours and judge my preparedness. I'm going to work through Thursday morning around 10:00AM. I'm taking the test out of state so I'll pack, drive down, and relax the night before. I'd take more time off ahead of time if I was more prepared.


----------



## lee3946 (Apr 9, 2013)

I didnt even bother with the Lindeberg one since I kept hearing it was significantly harder than the official NCEES test.


----------



## tmacier (Apr 9, 2013)

Also - eat a good comfort food meal the night before - I had mac-n-cheese and slept in a spare room so I wouldnt be awaken by our little one. I still woke at 4am nervous but at least the time spent sleeping was quality sleep.

Good luck all

Tim


----------



## ongreystreet (Apr 9, 2013)

I didn't have much trouble with NCESS practice exam, I couldn't even finish Lindeburg's practice exam.


----------



## lee3946 (Apr 9, 2013)

Last night I was feeling really mentally fatigued from doing a marathon session of 24 hours worth of time over a weekend. Only thing I did was print multiple copies of the psychometric charts and Refrigerant Charts for 12,22,134a,717,410 to put in my 3 ring binder. Is there any other refrigerants that have been mentioned before that ones I didn't mentioned? (I am taking the HVAC PM exam)


----------



## sycamore PE (Apr 9, 2013)

The only other I've seen in practice problems is R123


----------



## lee3946 (Apr 9, 2013)

Forgot about 123. I saw that in 6MS and have 5 copies in the book now. Studying complete with final hour count from January 7th to April 10th: 245 hours.


----------



## sycamore PE (Apr 9, 2013)

Lee, why are you printing multiple copies? You can't write on anything outside of the test book, right? I think NCEES will give you any charts that you need to write on. Don't get kicked out for writing on contraband psych charts!


----------



## lee3946 (Apr 9, 2013)

Alright will do. I thought they didn't provide you with charts of anything.


----------



## sycamore PE (Apr 9, 2013)

From what I understand, they provide you with any charts that they expect you to write on (psych charts, p-h diagrams). They don't necessarily provide you with charts that you need data from but don't need to write on. This is my first time taking the test, so I do not have first-hand knowledge of what the real test is like.


----------



## lee3946 (Apr 9, 2013)

I found the section about not writing on anything other than the test itself and answer sheet on NCEES website. Just bring the PH charts in a three ring binder that you need and you are good to go. My Psych chart has a bunch of formula on it an a nicer SHR chart.


----------



## ongreystreet (Apr 10, 2013)

If you need to use a psych chart, than they will give you the psych chart.

Also, odds are if you need to interpret code, they will give you the code (similar to practice exams).


----------



## ongreystreet (Apr 10, 2013)

Duplicate post - deleted.


----------



## tmacier (Apr 10, 2013)

ongreystreet said:


> If you need to use a psych chart, than they will give you the psych chart.
> 
> Also, odds are if you need to interpret code, they will give you the code (similar to practice exams).


This was not the case when I took the test in spring 2011.

While it is true you cannot write in anything, you did need to bring all your own referances.

Tim


----------

